

The Data-Crunching Powerhouse Behind 'Avatar' - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/12/22/the-data-crunching-powerhouse-behind-avatar/

======
heresy
All the big name studios now use Linux for the farm, this is one market where
Linux has come to utterly dominate.

Ironic then that the final product is so heavily DRM'ed that you can't easily
view it without breaking some laws if you're a free Linux user :)

------
Tamerlin
During the Lord of the Rings, they transitioned largely over to Linux for
nearly the entire setup. That transition involved a lot of custom software, so
it's probably still mostly Linux.

------
bediger
I notice that they didn't bother to say (or deliberately left out, at the
orders of their corporate overlords) what operating system(s) this computing
behemoth runs.

~~~
timdorr
According to this, it's Linux: <http://www.top500.org/system/10042>

